# My wheels got molested by a truck...



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

The other day I parrallel parked on a narrow street. I was in a hurry so I didn't bother straightening out the front wheels and left them turned toward the street. A short while later I come out and a buddy of mine tells me that a large truck tried to squeeze by and clipped my front wheel. He also said that the contact moved my wheels a little. I don't think that i turned the steering wheel all the way so there was a little play for the fronts to move. I didn't think much of it at the time because the truck was apparently moving very slowly but I wonder if something like that would mess up my alignment? I keep looking at the fronts to see if some thing got out of whack but maybe i'm just being paranoid. Is this something I should worry about? For the record I think my alignment is off anyways cause the car pulls to the right. I guess I'm just worried about my steering components. Any thoughts?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you know it needs an alignment anyway, just take it to a shop and have them check things out when they do the alignment. If there's anything broken or bent, they'll see it.


----------

